# "perfect" fishing boat??



## Alan in GA (May 31, 2011)

What have you used/owned/or considered to be the 'best'?

*jet ski set up for fishing
*jon boat
*deluxe jon [stick steering 16' like mine?]
*light bass boat [Tracker style]
*small pontoon [I'm guessing the center console option]
*BASS BOAT [the standard $20K-$50K dream boat]
*used Bass Boat [someone's "depreciated dream boat"]
*Fish/Cruise Pontoon [these are actually pretty neat. I like the 'made to really use' ladders on the back of some like the G3s since I like to SCUBA dive which means I like to be able to ENTER the boat from the water!]
* [enter your dream fishing craft entry here...: )


----------



## evans_usmc69 (May 31, 2011)

I'm a little bias because I have mostly fished out of a bass boat all of my life and got my own 18ft bass boat in 2009 so I'm gonna have to say a bass boat or used bass boat depending on your budget. I bought a 2005 18ft Blazer 180 Pro V with Yamaha 150 on it and for me, it's the perfect bass boat. Recently added Humminbird 898 and 998 units on it with ram mounts and it has became my dream boat. Sure, it doesn't run 100mph like the dream boats, but it was also a lot cheaper! But, you don't have to invest $10,000+ in a boat to go fishing and have fun. Any of the boats you have listed can provide years of enjoyable fishing(except for maybe the jet ski? haha).


----------



## sinclair1 (May 31, 2011)

Anything I can stand up in will work. I cant fish sitting down to save my life. I cant stand in a canoe or kayak comfortably so I dont really like them. I also prefer a foot controlled trolling motor. If I can stand up and have a foot control, I am happy. I prefer the standard go fast bass boat just because I also like to speed around when fishing is slow.


----------



## spud (May 31, 2011)

I like fishing trolling motor only lakes so my choice is a modified jon boat. The reason I like those type of lakes the best is I don't have to worry about the jet ski's, ski boats or the pontoons making a huge wake (just seems to be a little more peaceful) and the fish harvest is a little better.


----------



## T.P. (May 31, 2011)

Deep V center console. The kids can't fall out when they go and even in rough water it is extremely stable. It can't run with the bass boats, but 55mph is plenty fast enough for me.

It is a great all around boat.


----------



## brandonsc (May 31, 2011)

i'd have to say it would depend on what and how i'm fishing that day i'd perfer a larger boat for cats and stripers and a smaller one for bass thats easier to control and then a john boat for the smaller ponds


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 31, 2011)

Carolina Skiff!


----------



## Chris at Tech (May 31, 2011)

I like my G3 1652 that Bassboy1 did for me last summer


----------



## goblr77 (May 31, 2011)

War Eagle 648VS. 

http://wareagleboats.com/boats/detail.asp?id=13&catID=3


----------



## Alan in GA (May 31, 2011)

*I wanna see it....*



goblr77 said:


> War Eagle 648VS.
> 
> http://wareagleboats.com/boats/detail.asp?id=13&catID=3



Got a picture of your boat? Sounds like a close one to mine.


----------



## puddle jumper (May 31, 2011)

This is mine...
Not bad in big water and will run in three inches of water...
PJ
http://www.riverpro-boats.com/201LoProDSC


----------



## chad smith (May 31, 2011)

Well I have a 2000 20 ft pontoon with a 75hp Merc , it's not a great boat for bass fishing because it's so bulky but it is the ultimate catfishing/ breamfishing/ saltwater boat! Don't get me wrong I love to bass fish and before I bought the toon I had a skeeter, blazer bass boat, astro, javelin which I miss! And a my very first, a 15 1/2 ft dual console glasstream with a 115 inline stack 6 cylinder tower of power with the thunder bolt ignition!

No I didn't have all those bass boats at one time!


----------



## fredw (May 31, 2011)

I don't believe there is a perfect boat.  The best you can hope for is a boat that fits the majority of your needs.  For bass fishing on a lake, I believe it would be a bass boat.  For live bait fishing or trolling you can't beat a center console.  For a pond, give me a john boat.  On a river.....well it would depend on what I was after, how large the river is, depth of the river, etc.

For the majority of my use, it would be a center console.....probably a Carolina Skiff.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 31, 2011)

> What have you used/owned/or considered to be the 'best'?



Someone else's! 

Depends on where you fish, and if the boat will be used for other purposes.

A ponton boat is a pretty good all-around general boat.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (May 31, 2011)

SCB out of Kemah, TX. Center Console faster than the cookie cutter bass boats!


----------



## T.P. (May 31, 2011)

That boat with the blue flames is whack yo!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (May 31, 2011)

T.P. said:


> That boat with the blue flames is whack yo!



It's actually purple, which is perfectly acceptable on ANY boat that has a Merc 280 strapped to it!


----------



## MD746 (May 31, 2011)

The best boat is the one thats paid for. My favorite would be a 18-20' center console Bay Scout with a Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (May 31, 2011)

18 foot flats skiff CC works good for me . 

Wouldn't mind a 35 foot Contender w/ twin 300 OB though


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 2, 2011)

*Old thread but....*

I just spent about an hour looking at RIVERPRO boat videos and the home website. 
Although I don't have the funds now for one I was wondering if the DCC [dual center console] would be a good fishable layout?
I'm remembering a few Riverpro owners have posted here, too.
Tell me what RiverPro deck layout you like or would get 'next time'.
Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2011)

It`s not perfect, but it suits me  real good, for both huntin` and fishin`. I`m well pleased with it.


----------



## ErikD (Jul 2, 2011)

I am starting to realize the only perfect boat is the one you plan on buying next.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 2, 2011)

chad smith said:


> it's not a great boat for bass fishing because it's so bulky but it is the* ultimate catfishing/* breamfishing/ saltwater boat!



NOT EVEN CLOSE!
But this is!


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 2, 2011)

*like stick steering myself!*

Here's mine:


----------



## shoot2grill (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## jhampto2 (Jul 2, 2011)

It's all according to where you are fishing!! Gotta love the big bass boats but until I can afford one I will have to stick to my 14' Jon boat with foot controlled trolling motor for smaller lakes and ponds. I like to fish the smaller lakes anyways for the reason of no wake and skiers getting in the way. I am a fan of the stick steering also Alan.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 2, 2011)

Easy answer...a 1986 Venture Regatta in Black and Red with a Merc 150 hanging off the back.  That's mine and is perfect for me.  

LJ


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 2, 2011)

Lanier Jim said:


> Easy answer...a 1986 Venture Regatta in Black and Red with a Merc 150 hanging off the back.  That's mine and is perfect for me.
> 
> LJ



That sounds exactly right to me!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 2, 2011)

Old Towne Osprey Canoe with a 30lb thrust trolling motor with Scotty rod holders! (I guess when you're 16 funds are kind of limited...) Gets me on the fish. Stripers, spots, largemouth, cats, bream, carp, you name it!


----------



## fishingmaddog (Jul 2, 2011)

Bullet 21XD  Good Ride, Smooth, Big Deck, And Very Fast with the 225 Mercury ProMax


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 3, 2011)

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> Old Towne Osprey Canoe with a 30lb thrust trolling motor with Scotty rod holders! (I guess when you're 16 funds are kind of limited...) Gets me on the fish. Stripers, spots, largemouth, cats, bream, carp, you name it!



sometimes the simplest things are best


----------



## sbroadwell (Jul 3, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I just spent about an hour looking at RIVERPRO boat videos and the home website.
> Although I don't have the funds now for one I was wondering if the DCC [dual center console] would be a good fishable layout?
> I'm remembering a few Riverpro owners have posted here, too.
> Tell me what RiverPro deck layout you like or would get 'next time'.
> Thanks!



I just saw your question. A guy I work with in LaGrange has a RiverPro, and I've fished with him a couple of times. Definitely plues and minuses. If you go a lot to shallow, rocky areas, I don't think it can be beat. The combination of the double hull on the bottom with the inboard jet drive can't be beat for those conditions, I think.
But, if you just use it on the open water of a lake, I think a regular bass boat would be better. Jets are all that fast, and use a lot more fuel.
As for the dual console layout, I like it. Very comfortable riding around in it. About the only concern I would have would be that the rod box is across the width, and I don't think you could get a rod in that's longer than about 7'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

sbroadwell said:


> I just saw your question. A guy I work with in LaGrange has a RiverPro, and I've fished with him a couple of times. Definitely plues and minuses. If you go a lot to shallow, rocky areas, I don't think it can be beat. The combination of the double hull on the bottom with the inboard jet drive can't be beat for those conditions, I think.
> But, if you just use it on the open water of a lake, I think a regular bass boat would be better. Jets are all that fast, and use a lot more fuel.
> As for the dual console layout, I like it. Very comfortable riding around in it. About the only concern I would have would be that the rod box is across the width, and I don't think you could get a rod in that's longer than about 7'.





Reckon how they would work in hydrilla, lily pads, and heavy weeds?


----------



## sbroadwell (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon how they would work in hydrilla, lily pads, and heavy weeds?



Since it's basically a flat bottom hull, might just slide over them. I don't know much at all about jets, though. I would be afraid it would clog up.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jul 3, 2011)

Ive got a 15' grumman jon boat with a mercury jet 20. I like to fish the lower flint below albany mainly. This time of year I love it, we went yesterday afternoon to a pretty popular place and didn't see but 2 other boats all afternoon. I usually go about 3 times on 1 tank of gas and thats about 16 miles per trip, not sure if thats considered good gas mileage or not but it's fine for me. There are cons to my boat also , weeds and trash will get stuck in the intake and you have to stop and clear it off, but thats not much trouble on an outboard jet. And it's not terribly fast either but for 1 person it tops out about 21 mph. The pros are if it floats it will usually  go. I have no problems running in water thats 1.5' deep on the depth finder. This time of year you can really scare yourself running through skinny water in the shoals. It's stick steer so you sit up front and it's setup to sit down to fish. The next boat I buy will be an 1860 CC with a tunnel hull and jack plate with the sponsons on back , with atleast a 90 jet on back.


----------



## AStrick (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's mine;  no wait, mine has been in shop for 3 months!! All Pro Marine,,,go by there, check it out.  19' center console,,,At least what I can remember ...Haven't seen it in so long.


----------



## casey outz (Jul 3, 2011)

mine is my 2000, 20 foot domantor with a merc.proxb250 oh yea best part its paid for


----------



## khewell (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine use to be a 12 foot v hull with a 9.9
Worked great but didn't allow me to get on any big water
Just bought a 24 foot pontoon with a 90merc 
4stroke dressed it out with 54lb thrust trolling motor
597ci HD Di humming bird and a few rod holders
Love being able to stand up to fish and not having
The wind and wakes move me all over the place.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 4, 2011)

khewell said:


> Mine use to be a 12 foot v hull with a 9.9
> Worked great but didn't allow me to get on any big water
> Just bought a 24 foot pontoon with a 90merc
> 4stroke dressed it out with 54lb thrust trolling motor
> ...



I would say you are all set for some serious fishing


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 4, 2011)

*my own first boat...."gentle lapping of waves against a boat hull"*

....or community owned boat,....was a cement tub.

Yup, a tub you would see at construction sights, made of two 8' lengths of 2x10[?] with angles cut on both ends. Then a piece of sheet metal 4'x8' nailed to the bottom edges of the 2x10s. The 2x10s were the sides. I think we used a 2x4 for a paddle. 
Used it on the Cobb County Farm pond about 1968. Worked ok if the wind didn't pick up, or a county worker didn't hollar at us to 'get off' the pond. 
The 10' jon that was my second boat seemed like the Queen Mary, especially when I put a piece of carpet in the bottom. Then I found a small trolling motor which put me in 'high cotton' : )
My wife and  her sisters used to LOVE to go on "jungle cruises' which was a 'slow as possible' electric motor ride around the shore of Lake Sinclair at their folks old lake cabin. I would go within inches of shoreline structure/brush in the quiet cove the cabin is located.
They are grown and married now, and still talk about the "jungle cruises" they got to take. "Jungle Cruise" is a term I got from Six Flags over GA, a ride that a few of our friends used to work on or around.
This Triton is now taking them on "Jungle Cruises" once again. We all live for our summer days at the family 'cabin' on Sinclair.
As close as I can remember, if I 'count' the cement tub as a 'boat', this Triton is my 8th boat. Life is much more fun when you can hear the "gentle lapping of waves against a boat hull."
My wife enjoys sitting on the carpeted sides [see carpet flats next to gunnel]  with her feet in the water and reading as I ease into back secluded flats fishing. Love this little boat!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 4, 2011)

I only crappie fish now, and I shoot docks.  I have a 16' aluminum bass boat.  What I want is a 15-18' boat with an open interior and stick steering.  Nicodemus has a boat that I think would be absolutely perfect for the way I fish.


----------



## whateverjones (Jul 4, 2011)

Kayak. I can concentrate more on fishin and less on tune ups and buyin doodads for the boat.I guess I prefer the minimalistic approach.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 4, 2011)

*I like Nic's boat, too!*



Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I only crappie fish now, and I shoot docks.  I have a 16' aluminum bass boat.  What I want is a 15-18' boat with an open interior and stick steering.  Nicodemus has a boat that I think would be absolutely perfect for the way I fish.



I like it too!


----------



## BigHutch (Jul 4, 2011)

So far my stick steer G3 has served well in the rivers.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jul 4, 2011)

22' Skeeter bay boat (center console)

For me this is the best all around setup.  I get the front and rear casting decks with seat bases like a bass boat, plus huge storage lockers, fish locker (ice locker), two 30 gallon baitwells and like others have said neice deep sides for when I have kids and other non-boaters on board.

Add in a bimini for just sitting in the hot sun and it's a good all around boat.

I do like those 24' sea-arks though for a tin boat with lots of room and versitility.  If I did not have the bay boat and was in the market that ProCat 240 would be right at the top of my list.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 4, 2011)

*now your talkin! Nice boats!*

That G3 in red looks great...speed? [I'm guessing close to 30-31 mph?]


----------



## BigHutch (Jul 4, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> That G3 in red looks great...speed? [I'm guessing close to 30-31 mph?]



Thanks. 32MPH on the GPS with 2 adults and 1 child.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got this boat a few months ago and it's been nothing but wonderful. It's the absolute best "all around" boat IMO. We can fish, cruise, ski & tube, and just about everything else. Runs in fresh and saltwater. No carpet, cleans easily. Top speed is around 36 with the Yami 70. I love this thing!


----------



## AStrick (Jul 6, 2011)

My boat is getting out of shop tomorrow 
.After 3months I n shop .Few months I'll be back to worringt them fish to death at ..this point ill claim a fish with heartache ..


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 6, 2011)

*wmflyfisher....nice one!*

nice boat man! I've been lusting over a center console. I want a boat for:
scuba
fishing
skiing 
riding around with a boat full of girls [wife included]: )

A center console with a strong comfortable boarding ladder would be nice! [entry with scuba gear].


----------



## zebulon (Aug 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not perfect, but it suits me  real good, for both huntin` and fishin`. I`m well pleased with it.



what lake is this


----------



## ja88red (Aug 24, 2011)

mines my 9ft pond prowler working on the set up so will post pictures soon


----------



## turkeys101 (Aug 25, 2011)

im liking the g3 that bighutch posted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2011)

zebulon said:


> what lake is this





It`s Fish Pond Drain on Lake Seminole.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no perfect boat, but I have to say that my old 17ft jon tiller steer is pretty near perfect for our needs.

It is an old hull, so we don't mind where we take it, it has a new Yammy 25 4 stroke on the back which will do 50 miles on one 6 gallon tank.  This thing will run through 6 inches of water and is equally at home on a big lake.

In the future I would like a Bay Boat.  They seem to be the best all round boat for a fisherman who would also like to do other things too.  In a perfect world it would be a Skeeter or Ranger 22ft bay.  But I would settle for a $15k used bay boat too.

In my dream world I would buy the ultimate Bass/Bay/Flats boat - Lanier Custom Boats Sabertooth Cat.  This thing is the most stable fishing platform there is, plus it will handle choppy water better than any other boat.  They will cruise at 80 mph, some folks have got almost 120 mph out of their cats.

http://www.laniercustomboats.com/news


----------



## crappie man (Aug 25, 2011)

*Carolina skiff*

Here is mine 2000 Carolina Skiff , 20 ft , 90 HP Honda runs around 33 mph  , plenty fast enough !


----------



## wncslim (Aug 26, 2011)

My present perfect- 22' Panga with a 115 4-stk Yamaha. Have been 25 miles into the Gulf, guide stripers and bass, troll for walleye, float bigger rivers for trout and fish redfish tourneys, and I can get it up my half mile goat trail driveway. Not enough storage and a little tippy, but I love it, and it doesn't burn any gas.


----------



## jbsadler (Aug 27, 2011)

*2011 Lowe Roughneck 18 w/ 90 hp Mercury*

2011 Lowe Roughneck 18 w/ 90 hp Mercury


----------

